# Dongle required under 2000



## Ronnie11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey guys. So a friend of mine has moved abroad and as a result looking for a dongle which he could plug at home and use internet with. He will need a dongle or any sim card based instrument which could give a good range in his house. Could you guys recommend something for about 2000 or so.


----------



## rj27 (Feb 15, 2015)

Huawei E8231


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 16, 2015)

is it possible to connect other devices like a mobile or so for the internet?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 16, 2015)

Abroad? Your friend has to check out local or online stores of which ever county he is.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 16, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Abroad? Your friend has to check out local or online stores of which ever county he is.



Actually he is coming back here this week. So he will be purchasing from here. He will be abroad temporarily. Hence looking for a sim card based wifi.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Feb 16, 2015)

Just check with the frequency bands that the country's ISPs operate within. The rest doesn't matters much.

As for using with others devices, the one recommended above already allows the creation of a Hotspot, so you are covered.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification everyone. Going ahead with huawei


----------



## $hadow (Feb 17, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Actually he is coming back here this week. So he will be purchasing from here. He will be abroad temporarily. Hence looking for a sim card based wifi.



Than huawei is your best bet.


----------

